

The "Fred Wilson School Of Blogging" - B-Scan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/07/the-fred-wilson-school-of-blogging.html

======
cemerick
_Have a short form blog an a different domain that you own and is permanent.
Mine is at fredwilson.vc and hosted on Tumblr. This is where I put the things
that fill out the story but don't belong on a long form blog._

I've never quite grasped the value/purpose of a "short form blog". Looking at
Mr. Wilson's doesn't really help — a daily photo, or a quote or two? I suppose
I could put stuff like that into an aside[1], but twitter seems way more
convenient for such things.

Maybe I just have limited bandwidth for the "social" thing.

[1] <http://en.support.wordpress.com/posts/post-formats/>

~~~
mashmac2
I would suggest that Twitter is a 'short form blog', albeit in a very short
form.

Of course, you could certainly use it as not-a-blog, but you could also use
tumblr as not-a-blog if you liked.

